# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  παρακολούθηση κινητών

## nikos-b

παιδια θυμαστε πριν απο μερες που ειχε στην αρχικη σελιδα ο ιδρυτης της ιστοσελιδας κατι για παρακολουθηση κινητων; μαλλον για το ιδιο προγραμμα πρεπει να μιλαει ο ευαγγελατος σημερα στις αποδειξεις ..ρε παιδια την θυμοσαστε μηπως την σελιδα αν ξερει καποιος μπορει να μου την στειλει σε πμ η απο εδω; δεν μπορεσα να καταλαβω και πολλα πολλα λογου οτι δεν ξερω καθολου αγγλικα ..το ελεγα τοτε σε ενα γνωστο και δεν με πιστευε!! ευχαριστω ..

----------


## billtech

φιλε μου και εγω βλεπω την εκπομπη.αν εχει καποιος τον τροπο για να γινει αυτο το κολπο και θελει ας μας το μαθει και εμας.αν προτιμα σε πμ δεν εχει προβλημα.

----------


## Lykos1986

Και εγώ την εκπομπή βλέπω. Δεν ξέρω πως γίνεται αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω πως ξαφνιάστηκα!!! 


_Hello Big Brother!!!_

----------


## hlektrologos000

http://www.myphone.gr/links/browselinks.php?c=15
http://www.advanced-intelligence.com/telephone.html


ουδεν σχολιο...

----------


## gsmaster

Περσινά ξινά σταφύλια.....

εδώ είναι όλες οι ειδήσεις που πέρασαν απο την αρχική -> http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=12

----------


## billtech

καποιοι κωδικοι ειναι για ολα αυτα αλλα ποιος του ξερει να μας τους πει;


και αν θελει βεβαια.

----------


## Panoss

Λοιπόν, εγώ τα ξέρω όλα αλλά δε μπορώ να πω τίποτα. Δεν είμαι καρφί.

----------


## Danza

προγράμματα είναι και στο hardware του κινητού (σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις πρέπει να βάλεις "χέρι" μέσα στο κινητό.. δεν το χω κανει ποτε ουτε με νοιάζει να μάθω).. αλλά πιστεύω οτι θα ακούσατε οτι πάς μεσα 10 χρονάκια αμα σε πιάσουν  :Smile:

----------


## blur image

Χτες διαβαζα μια περιπτωση στο διαδικτυο για περιεργες κλησεις στα κινητα μας.συγκεκριμενα λαμβανες μια κληση αργα την νυχτα.το πρωι εβλεπες οτι καποιος σε ειχε καλεσει και λογω ενδιαφεροντος η ανισυχιας επιστρεφεις την κληση.τοτε βγαινει τηλεφωνητης και ανακοινωνει οτι κερδισες ενα μεγαλο δωρο.οθσιαστικα ομως η κληση χρεωνοταν πολυ ακριβη και το δωρο ποτε δεν ερχοταν.αν τωρα σε εβαζε και στο τριπακι να στειλεις και μηνυματα τοτε καθε μηνυμα ηταν και 3 ευρω.

----------


## GEWKWN

παιδια για να γινουν αυτα που λεει
ο"Ευαγγελατος" στην εκμπομπη του
πρεπει να γινει "αναβαθμιση" στο κινιτο
σε επιπεδο "sybian" για να ενσωματωθει
στο κινιτο .
Προτεινω να παρετε κινιτο χωρις "sybian"
μονο με  java.φιλικα Γιωργος.
Η  sybian μπορει να αλαξει αυτο το τμημα
που αφορα την συνδιαλεξη.
η java  δεν μπορει .
Φιλικα Γιωργος.

----------

